

Cutting American health research will harm the world - frrp
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21572735-cutting-american-health-research-will-harm-world-bad-medicine

======
RougeFemme
It's unfortunate that this is not being highlighted by people involved in the
sequestration discussions. People certainly have different views on the role
and size of government, but I think most people would agree that they and/or
their loved ones have or could benefit from this type of basic research _and_
the stimulus it provides to the private sector.

